# Rabbit in a ferret/critter nation



## Belizabeth (May 18, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone has used a single or double ferret/critter nation as a rabbit cage? I would love to see pictures of the setups so I can get some ideas on how to modify the cage.


----------



## firefliesnsweetea (Jan 31, 2016)

Great little cage for my rabbits! They love it and have sooo much room to jump, stretch out, run up ladders, etc. This is an awesome cage for rabbits!


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 31, 2016)

I really dont see the room youre talking about.
Critter/ferret nation cages are far to small for proper running and jumping. And the ladders are dangerous and should be removed. Their not designed for rabbits in mind. Great for rats and ferrets however.
NOT an awesome cage for bunnys.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 31, 2016)

^^ Agreed! A DCN or ferret nation cage is far too small even for a single rabbit. It's just 2' x 3' base. Not enough space for a rabbit. 

One would be better off using an exercise pen or creating a decent size NIC cage. Here's a better sample of space for a rabbit...


----------



## ladysown (Feb 1, 2016)

I've seen bunnies in ferret nation cages and they have plenty of room. Small breed bunnies do well in them. At least in the ones I've seen.


----------



## firefliesnsweetea (Feb 4, 2016)

First of all, it is a CAGE. Anytime you cage anything, it is not enough room. What you don't realize is they have a 14' × 10' indoor room they get to run freely in and an outdoor arena 22' × 20'. Therefore...regardless of the cage, it is never enough room unless you can replicate what they have in the wild. This is a great cage, however, for sleeping and when I am not at home. For that, they have plenty of enough room to move around and it is safe for them to not get out of and get into hazardous things in the house. Unlike the cages you are showing, where rabbits can jump over all of that left unattended. Let them run free in an arena and you will see the potential they have for jumping.


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 5, 2016)

It&#8217;s great if you are allowing daily runtime for your buns outside that cage. That is important to note when showing that cage. There are many opinions on cage size, but many agree that the base of a cage should allow a bunny to be fully stretched out 4 times over. The DCN doesn&#8217;t have room across the width for 2 full stretches. 

An exercise pen can be used as a &#8220;cage&#8221;. (In this case it was being used temporarily while bonding) The pen in the photo provides about 30 square feet of romping room for when bunny isn&#8217;t out for his daily exercise (as opposed to 6 sq ft [base] in the DCN). It was shown as a viable example of how to easily provide more permanent space for rabbits. 

As I mentioned originally, NIC cages are another more roomy option. A 2 grid by 5 grid base cage can provide that extra space for bunny to fully stretch 4x over.

As for the possibility of jumping over the pen wall, larger bunnies can&#8217;t jump as high as smaller ones. The world record is only 39.&#8221; But that possibility would be on me and knowing what bunny might be able to get over. I can say, though, that I&#8217;ve used exercise pens for my rabbits since the 1980s and have yet to have one hop over. 

For the past 10 years or so, my rabbits have been free range in most of the house all day long (14+ hours) so they have plenty of time and space to run free. So, yes, I am aware of their potential for jumping, running, binkying, etc.

Without your clarification that your rabbits are getting lots of out-of-cage time, it would have been negligent for us to _not_ mention how small the DCN cage actually is. Other people visiting RO might otherwise get the mistaken impression that a DCN is an acceptable, roomy cage for rabbits. It may be acceptable for overnight, but should not be characterized as &#8216;awesome&#8217; for rabbits. Without plenty of additional out-of-cage time, it is not suitable. 

It _is_ awesome for rats though and our girl ratties love their DCN.


----------

